# question on my neos .22



## rynb15 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just got the gun last week and really like it so far. Shot about 1k rounds through it this weekend. Worked great. Now my question- I know your not supposed to dry fire a gun. Is there a way to decock the Neos with out dry firing it?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You could buy snap caps or use a spent casing. Just rotate the shell so that the firing pin hits in a different spot than when it was shot. And always point it in a safe direction when doing this, obviously.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

#4 drywall anchors

AFS


----------

